# Angelmagazin eingestellt



## rippi (8. Mai 2020)

Ich persönlich kannte diese Zeitschrift nicht mal. Ich finde schade, dass hier kaum Österreicher aktiv sind! Und das liegt alles nur daran, weil wir Piefken unsere billige und ungesunde Lidl-Brotzeit mit nach Österreich bringen.


----------



## -Michael- (8. Mai 2020)

Hallo Allerseits!
Ich kenne/kannte die Zeitschrift und habe sie gern gelesen. Ich hatte auch nicht das Gefühl, dass sie sich schlecht verkauft hat, da sie manchmal bald nach Erscheinen vergriffen war und ich sie dann in einer anderen Trafik kaufen musste!
Schade drum!


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Mai 2020)

Noch nie gehört oder gesehen.
Die Zeitschrift wurde bei mir hier leider nicht vetrieben.


----------



## Hering 58 (8. Mai 2020)

Ich  kannte diese Zeitschrift nicht mal.


----------



## nostradamus (8. Mai 2020)

Hi,
schade, die zeitung fand ich eigentlich recht gut.
nosta


----------



## Forelle74 (8. Mai 2020)

Hallo
Ich hab sie auch nicht gekannt.


----------



## Seele (8. Mai 2020)

In Nachhinein schade dass ich sie nicht gekannt habe sonst hätte ich mir die im Urlaub mal gegönnt


----------



## Tikey0815 (8. Mai 2020)

Ich hab die Zeitschrift auf Readly gelesen, ganz okay ist mir nur ein wenig zu Räuberlastig gewesen.


----------



## Blueser (8. Mai 2020)

Wird nicht das letzte Coronaopfer sein ...


----------



## Floma (8. Mai 2020)

Junges Magazin. Hoffe einfach, dass es daran lag, dass das Heft noch nicht so etabliert war. Stelle es mir auch schwierig vor, so eine Zeitschrift einzuführen, wenn man nicht nur die horizontale Konkurrenz durch andere Fach-Zeitschriften hat, sondern auch noch mit Angeboten in anderen Formaten - Blogs, Foren, Youtube-Kanälen, etc. - konkurriert. Kaum vorstellbar, da von Null auf einen profitablen Marktanteil zu kommen.


----------



## Fattony (8. Mai 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kannte diese Zeitschrift nicht mal. Ich finde schade, dass hier kaum Österreicher aktiv sind! Und das liegt alles nur daran, weil wir Piefken unsere billige und ungesunde Lidl-Brotzeit mit nach Österreich bringen.



Musste gerade an deine Nachricht denken.. Die Zeitschrift war ziemlich gut - schade.


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2020)

Denke mal, wenn ein Produkt nach so kurzer Zeit die Füsse hochreisst, dann war das Konzept von vorne herein mit zu heisser Nadel gestrickt. In dem Fall zu sehr auf die Werbung fixiert. Der Leserkreis selbst war ja klein genug.


----------



## Fattony (8. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Denke mal, wenn ein Produkt nach so kurzer Zeit die Füsse hochreisst, dann war das Konzept von vorne herein mit zu heisser Nadel gestrickt. In dem Fall zu sehr auf die Werbung fixiert. Der Leserkreis selbst war ja klein genug.


Ich fande die Zeitschrift besser als die Deutschen Konsorten. Leider war das Heft immer recht dünn. Jedoch war es schön auch einmal österreichische Zeitschriften zu lesen. Vorstellungen von unseren Gewässern etc. 


Keine Ahnung.. Schade..

Edit : Sorry für mein Geschwurbel - bin betrunken.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

die Österreicher hatten so um 2000 herum eine Angelzeitschift, die hieß: "Setzkescher, das etwas andere österreichische Angel- und Freizeitmagazin". Hatte leicht pornografische Züge. Frage an die Österreicher; gibts die noch?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hatte leicht pornografische Züge. Frage an die Österreicher; gibts die noch?




Da gibt es doch auch playboy usw..


----------



## Hering 58 (9. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch auch playboy usw..


Wusste gar nicht das du  Playboy Leser bist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2020)

Ich lese alles - vor allem wenn viele Bilder dabei sind.


----------



## Casso (12. Mai 2020)

Ich kannte die Zeitschrift ebenfalls nicht. Finde ich aber schade da ich grundsätzlich ein Verfechter von Printmagazinen bin. Ich habe halt gerne etwas in der Hand zum durchblättern und mitnehmen. Interessant finde ich den Grund "Werbeeinnahmen". Wird so ein Magazin also hauptsächlich durch Werbung finanziert? Ich meine, bei einem Verkaufspreis von 5,- Euro (jetzt nicht auf die Fangfrisch bezogen) pro Heft können doch kaum die Kosten gedeckt werden.


----------



## doebelfaenger (21. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wie man aus Branchenkreisen so hört, kreisen auch über "Rute&Rolle" mit den Anhängen so langsam die Geier. Die verkaufte Auflage lag ja sowieso zuletzt nur noch im vierstelligen Bereich - Tendenz weiter fallend - und selbst die Platzhirsche Blinker und F&F müssen ja um jede Drittelseite Werbung kämpfen, wie man in jedem Heft sehen kann.

Wie sieht es denn bei euch aus, Georg&Co.? Wird es R&R noch lange geben?

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (21. Mai 2020)

Mal ganz ehrlich, ich glaube FuF wirds auch nicht mehr lange geben. Die CD wurde ja schon wegrationalisiert und durch PareyGo ersetzt. Parey go hat man aber nur mit zusätzlichem Printabo. Ich kaufe die nicht mehr, eben wegen fehlender CD. Die sollen das Ding komplett digital machen. Ich will keine Kisten mehr voller Angelzeitungen auf dem Dachboden stehen haben. Es ist doch so, einmal geblättert dann verschwindet die auf dem Dachboden und wird irgendwann an den Neffen/Nichte verschenkt.Und die blättern auch nur einmal durch und entsorgen die dann in der blauen Tonne. Was das alles für die Umwelt bedeutet, einfach nur unfassbar dekadent


----------



## Blueser (21. Mai 2020)

Stimmt. Hatte auch kürzlich hunderte "Deutscher Angelsport" entsorgt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Mai 2020)

@ZolfgangWeiske  In einem gebe ich dir Recht, seit es keine CD mehr gibt haben viele die FuF nicht mehr. Für mich war die CD immer das Non plus Ultra. Ist aber so, also spar ich mir jetzt das Geld. Aber mit dem Nachlesen, ich hole mir immer wieder alte Hefte raus und schmöker in ihnen, und meistens findet man dann was, was man die letzten Male übersehen hat.


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Mai 2020)

Hi, ich habe die FuF im Abo und da gibt es jedesmal mindestens eine DVD. Was ich nicht brauche, sind die ganzen streaming Sachen. Ich nutze sie schlicht nicht. Weiterhin habe ich noch den Blinker im Abo. Der hat aber sehr nachgelassen und ich werde ihn wohl kündigen. Die RuR habe ich früher gern gelesen. Mittlerweile führt sie hier kaum noch ein Laden.


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2020)

Ich habe noch ein paar FuF aus den späten 60ern. Strickt schwarz-weiss, sehr, sehr wenige Bilder, auf denen man peinlichst keine Labels erkennen kann und Beiträge ohne jede Firmennennung. Das hatte schon was, da musste der geneigte Leser noch selber denken!


----------



## oberfranke (22. Mai 2020)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das du  Playboy Leser bist.


Im Playboy war vor ca. 20 Jahren mal ein Bericht über den Wels drin. Da konnten sich so ziemlich alle "Fachzeitschriften" ne Scheibe von abschneiden.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein paar FuF aus den späten 60ern. Strickt schwarz-weiss, sehr, sehr wenige Bilder, auf denen man peinlichst keine Labels erkennen kann und Beiträge ohne jede Firmennennung. Das hatte schon was, da musste der geneigte Leser noch selber denken!



Hallo,

davon habe ich noch alle Ausgaben von 1962 bis etwa Anfang/Mitte der 1970er Jahre (ist meinem Anti-Wegwerf-Symptom und jede Menge Platz geschuldet).
Ja der Vergleich mit 50-60 Jahre alten Zeitschriften ist schon interessant.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## doebelfaenger (24. Mai 2020)

ZolfgangWeiske schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich, ich glaube FuF wirds auch nicht mehr lange geben. Die CD wurde ja schon wegrationalisiert und durch PareyGo ersetzt. Parey go hat man aber nur mit zusätzlichem Printabo. Ich kaufe die nicht mehr, eben wegen fehlender CD. Die sollen das Ding komplett digital machen. Ich will keine Kisten mehr voller Angelzeitungen auf dem Dachboden stehen haben. Es ist doch so, einmal geblättert dann verschwindet die auf dem Dachboden und wird irgendwann an den Neffen/Nichte verschenkt.Und die blättern auch nur einmal durch und entsorgen die dann in der blauen Tonne. Was das alles für die Umwelt bedeutet, einfach nur unfassbar dekadent



Fisch&Fang wird so bald sicherlich nicht eingestellt. Die sind immer noch Marktführer, auch wenn ihre Verkaufs- und Abozahlen ebenfalls gesunken sind. Auch sie haben wie die anderen Magazine schwer mit geringeren Anzeigenerlösen im Printbereich zu kämpfen, können aber durch Verkäufe wie z.B. ihrer F&F-Wobbler, Matze-Koch-Angelsets etc. andere Einnahmen generieren.

Ich weiß nicht, wie "PareyGo" läuft, ihr Videokanal, ebenso wenig "Angeln plus" von Blinker/Jahr-Verlag. Der "Blinker" profitiert noch von den 10.000 "ZWangsabos" für den Landesverband MeckPomm. Gut scheint es sonst nicht zu laufen, Frau Jahr wechselt die Chefredakteure öfter als ich meine Unterhosen...

Aber F&F und Blinker sind die beiden Flaggschiffe der Verlage, die werden die so schnell nicht untergehen lassen.

Wenn es bald noch ein Angelmagazin erwischt, dann Rute&Rolle. Die Verkaufs- und Abozahlen sind irgendwo im vierstelligen Bereich und haben sich auch nach dem Verlagswechsel nicht zum Positiven verändert.

Und ob der Zukauf vom Anglerboard da wirklich Abhilfe schafft? Wenn ich mir die Aktivitäten hier oder die Zahlen bei Anglerboard TV anschaue, habe ich da so meine Zweifel.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## doebelfaenger (28. Mai 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie man aus Branchenkreisen so hört, kreisen auch über "Rute&Rolle" mit den Anhängen so langsam die Geier. Die verkaufte Auflage lag ja sowieso zuletzt nur noch im vierstelligen Bereich - Tendenz weiter fallend - und selbst die Platzhirsche Blinker und F&F müssen ja um jede Drittelseite Werbung kämpfen, wie man in jedem Heft sehen kann.
> 
> ...



Hallo R&Redaktion,

ihr müsst euch dazu natürlich nicht äußern, könntet es aber durchaus. Wird es Rute und Rolle noch länger geben oder gehen bald die Lichter aus? Was ich als treuer Abonnent nicht hoffen will.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. Mai 2020)

@doebelfaenger : Alles gut, RuR wird es noch lange geben. Wenn wir aber die Zeitschrift eines Tages einstampfen, werden wir es als erstes in einem AB-Thread verkünden, versprochen!


----------



## rippi (28. Mai 2020)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, was Rute und Rolle da immer macht, da haben sie im hauseigenem Forum schon einen wahren Großstar jeglicher Branchen und bringen im Heft keinerlei Hinweise darauf. Traurig.


----------



## doebelfaenger (28. Mai 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> @doebelfaenger : Alles gut, RuR wird es noch lange geben. Wenn wir aber die Zeitschrift eines Tages einstampfen, werden wir es als erstes in einem AB-Thread verkünden, versprochen!



Ist immer eine gute Sache, wenn man seine Leser nicht ernst nimmt. 

Also stimmen die Gerüchte doch. Schade, dass dann bald wieder ein Angelmagazin vom Markt verschwindet.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. Mai 2020)

Warum denn so bierernst? Also nochmal hoch offiziell: Es gibt keine Pläne, RuR einzustellen.


----------



## Minimax (28. Mai 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Also stimmen die Gerüchte doch. Schade, dass dann bald wieder ein Angelmagazin vom Markt verschwindet.



Oh, wie subtil


----------



## Elmar Elfers (28. Mai 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo R&Redaktion,
> 
> ihr müsst euch dazu natürlich nicht äußern, könntet es aber durchaus. Wird es Rute und Rolle noch länger geben oder gehen bald die Lichter aus? Was ich als treuer Abonnent nicht hoffen will.
> 
> ...




Moin!
Ach ja, "die Branche.." Aus welchem Bereich "der Branche" hörtest Du denn den Flügelschlag der Geier? Lass uns doch bitte teil an den Gerüchten haben. Ich bin jetzt seit 20 Jahren - davon 14 fest - im R&R-Boot dabei. Die Geier sind seither bestimmt schon dreimal um die Welt gekreist. Solange wir sie nicht landen lassen, musst Du Dir keine Sorgen um uns machen.
Schöne Grüße, Elmar


----------



## doebelfaenger (29. Mai 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ach ja, "die Branche.." Aus welchem Bereich "der Branche" hörtest Du denn den Flügelschlag der Geier? Lass uns doch bitte teil an den Gerüchten haben. Ich bin jetzt seit 20 Jahren - davon 14 fest - im R&R-Boot dabei. Die Geier sind seither bestimmt schon dreimal um die Welt gekreist. Solange wir sie nicht landen lassen, musst Du Dir keine Sorgen um uns machen.
> Schöne Grüße, Elmar



Moin Elmar,

berühmte letzte Postings fangen immer mit "Ach ja..." an  Nun, wie man hört, ist das Heft defizitär. Das muss man aber auch nicht hören, das kann man sich bei den Auflagenzahlen und der (kaum noch vorhandenen) Werbung selbst ausrechnen. Dazu Corona: Wenn sich Angler mit weniger Geld in der Tasche zwischen Rute&Rolle und einer Packung Gummifische entscheiden müssen, sieht es sicherlich schlecht aus für das Magazin.

Möller hat das Heft sicherlich nicht abgegeben, weil's so super gelaufen ist und Top-Einnahmen beschert hat, oder? Deshalb fragt sich halt, wie lange MuP das Defizit mit seinen anderen Werken auffangen kann. Ich meine, das Anglerboard taumelt ja auch der Bedeutungslosigkeit entgegen, ich muss es wissen, mittlerweile sind die Hälfte der Postings ja von mir 

Ihr hattet halt auflagentechnisch ja leider eh immer Rückstand auf Blinker und F&F und natürlich auch den Nachteil, nie eine DVD gehabt zu haben, die F&F die Marktführerschaft beschert hat. Und in eurer Magazintechnisch innovativsten Zeit mit Norff und Ehrchen habt ihr ja leider die meisten Leser verloren. Unter Georg ging es dann wieder back to the roots - leider, muss man sagen - ich will halt bei einem Magazin des Jahres 2020 nicht immer das Gefühl haben, ich blättere gerade in einem Heft von 1992 

Und Anglerboard TV...nun ja. Ich sage mal so, von einer DAFV-Kampagne bekommen die meisten Angler mehr mit als von euren Videos...

Aber das war's jetzt auch von mir zu diesem Thema, sonst heißt es nachher, ich stänkere hier rum.

Alles Gute für R&R! 

-df


----------



## doebelfaenger (29. Mai 2020)

Ich doch nochmal...darf ich mal fragen, was diese über 5000 Exemplare "sonstiger Verkauf" sind? Weil F&F kommt da auf vielleicht 300 und der Blinker liegt auch deutlich unter euren Zahlen.

Danke für die Antwort!

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2020)

Man könnte ja beinahe meinen, dass du etwas davon hättest, dass alles den Bach runter geht. 

Aber es ist schon ein Skandal, dass sie nicht jedem und pausenlos ihre Bilanzen offenlegen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Mai 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Nun, wie man hört, ist das Heft defizitär.



Wo hört man sowas?
Ich hab das noch nie irgendwo gehört.



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Ich meine, das Anglerboard taumelt ja auch der Bedeutungslosigkeit entgegen*, ich muss es wissen, mittlerweile sind die Hälfte der Postings ja von mir *




Das muss eine Art selektive Wahrnehmung sein bei deinen 138 Beiträgen.


----------



## doebelfaenger (29. Mai 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Man könnte ja beinahe meinen, dass du etwas davon hättest, dass alles den Bach runter geht.
> 
> Aber es ist schon ein Skandal, dass sie nicht jedem und pausenlos ihre Bilanzen offenlegen!



Müssen sie ja nicht, dafür gibt es ja die IVW-Zahlen und den gesunden Menschenverstand...

Und Du weißt doch, Andal: Wenn der Manager eines Fußballclubs sagt: "Der Trainer sitzt fest im Sattel", dann wird er garantiert am nächsten Tag gefeuert...


----------



## Minimax (29. Mai 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> mittlerweile sind die Hälfte der Postings ja von mir



Also eigentlich sind die Hälfte der Posts von @Hering 58 , der ist grad aber krank geschrieben (Gute Besserung Hartmut)
Wir Übrigen haben es uns in der von dir so genannten taumelnden Bedeutungslosigkeit eigentlich ganz gemütlich eingerichtet und genießen die vielen toll bebilderten Fangberichte, Angeltipps, Gerätevorstellungen und Antworten auf Anfängerfragen, die Du, lieber Döbelfänger, hier praktisch täglich und im Alleingang postest
hg
Dein
Minimax


----------



## doebelfaenger (29. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wo hört man sowas?
> Ich hab das noch nie irgendwo gehört.



Sprichst Du oft mit Leuten aus der Branche? Händlern, Geräteherstellern etc? Und selbst wenn nicht, das kann sich ja jeder selbst ausrechnen, schaue dir die Zahlen an.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Mai 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Sprichst Du oft mit Leuten aus der Branche? Händlern, Geräteherstellern etc? Und selbst wenn nicht, das kann sich ja jeder selbst ausrechnen, schaue dir die Zahlen an.




Ja sehe ich.
Wenn der Absatz weniger wird, ist das eben so.
Dann werden ein paar Hefte weniger gedruckt.
Deshalb gleich den Kahn absaufen sehen, halte ich für sehr weit hergeholt.


----------



## Andal (29. Mai 2020)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Müssen sie ja nicht, dafür gibt es ja die IVW-Zahlen und den gesunden Menschenverstand...
> 
> Und Du weißt doch, Andal: Wenn der Manager eines Fußballclubs sagt: "Der Trainer sitzt fest im Sattel", dann wird er garantiert am nächsten Tag gefeuert...


Dazu fehlt mir wohl das gewisse Maß an negativer Einstellung.


----------



## doebelfaenger (29. Mai 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn der Absatz weniger wird, ist das eben so.
> Dann werden ein paar Hefte weniger gedruckt.





Ich sehe schon, wenn ich jemals betriebswirtschaftlichen Rat brauche, wende ich mich auf jeden Fall an dich...

Also, Abozahlen fallen, Einzelverkäufe fallen, Werbeeinnahmen fallen...das fängt man halt nicht damit auf, dass man ein paar Hefte weniger druckt.

Und wenn man zu einem Werbepartner kommt und dem sagt: Hey, wir bringen noch wahnsinnige 8000 Hefte an den Mann, Tendenz fallend, rück mal ordentlich Kohle für Werbung raus...ist mildes Gelächter sicherlich noch das Mildeste, was man dort erwarten kann...


----------



## rippi (29. Mai 2020)

In diesen Thread ging es doch um das wunderbare Österreich und deren Magazin.

@Fattony  Bitte sei versichert, dass auch ich, ob dieser piefkinesigkeit sehr in Aufruhr bin.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube du verwechselst *weniger *mit *nichts*.

Es gibt haufenweise Spezialmagazine die mit solchen Absatzzahlen seit Jahren am Markt sind. 
Wenn der Markt nicht mehr hergibt, ist das eben so.


----------



## Georg Baumann (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo Doebelfaenger - Du beschäftigst Dich ja wirklich gründlich mit der Materie - Respekt. Bei uns sind in den sonstigen Verkäufen die Verkäufe der Angelläden eingerechnet, das machen die anderen Magazine anders. Das hat Gründe, die ich hier nicht darlegen möchte, ist letztlich nur eine Zählweise. 
Ja, die Printbranche ist seit Jahren unter Druck, da insgesamt weniger Hefte/Zeitungen gelesen werden. Das ist ein Trend, der sich über alle Segmente hinzieht und nicht auf die Qualität einzelner Magazine zurückzuführen ist.. Wenn Du die IVW-Zahlen genau studierst, wirst Du feststellen, dass RuR sich in den letzten Jahren vergleichsweise sehr gut geschlagen hat. Da mussten andere prozentual deutlich mehr Federn lassen. Und aus den reinen Verkaufszahlen lassen sich maximal Rückschlüsse auf den Umsatz ziehen, nicht aber auf das, was wirklich entscheidend ist - den Gewinn ;-)

Um bei Deinem Fußball-Beispiel zu bleiben: Letztlich bellst Du hier den falschen Baum an. Ich bin der Trainer, nicht der Manager/Präsident ;-) 

LG, 
Georg


----------



## Hering 58 (29. Mai 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also eigentlich sind die Hälfte der Posts von @Hering 58 , der ist grad aber krank geschrieben (Gute Besserung Hartmut)
> Wir Übrigen haben es uns in der von dir so genannten taumelnden Bedeutungslosigkeit eigentlich ganz gemütlich eingerichtet und genießen die vielen toll bebilderten Fangberichte, Angeltipps, Gerätevorstellungen und Antworten auf Anfängerfragen, die Du, lieber Döbelfänger, hier praktisch täglich und im Alleingang postest
> hg
> Dein
> Minimax


Danke mein lieber Minimax


----------



## doebelfaenger (29. Mai 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Also eigentlich sind die Hälfte der Posts von @Hering 58 , der ist grad aber krank geschrieben (Gute Besserung Hartmut)
> Wir Übrigen haben es uns in der von dir so genannten taumelnden Bedeutungslosigkeit eigentlich ganz gemütlich eingerichtet und genießen die vielen toll bebilderten Fangberichte, Angeltipps, Gerätevorstellungen und Antworten auf Anfängerfragen, die Du, lieber Döbelfänger, hier praktisch täglich und im Alleingang postest
> hg
> Dein
> Minimax


Mensch Minimax,

da hab ich für dich schon extra ein Zwinkersmiley hintergesetzt und Du verstehst den Scherz doch nicht. Egal. Und ja, für Werbekunden wird das Anglerboard sicherlich unattraktiver, trotz all deiner toll bebilderten Fangberichte. 

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## doebelfaenger (29. Mai 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Hallo Doebelfaenger - Du beschäftigst Dich ja wirklich gründlich mit der Materie - Respekt. Bei uns sind in den sonstigen Verkäufen die Verkäufe der Angelläden eingerechnet, das machen die anderen Magazine anders. Das hat Gründe, die ich hier nicht darlegen möchte, ist letztlich nur eine Zählweise.
> Ja, die Printbranche ist seit Jahren unter Druck, da insgesamt weniger Hefte/Zeitungen gelesen werden. Das ist ein Trend, der sich über alle Segmente hinzieht und nicht auf die Qualität einzelner Magazine zurückzuführen ist.. Wenn Du die IVW-Zahlen genau studierst, wirst Du feststellen, dass RuR sich in den letzten Jahren vergleichsweise sehr gut geschlagen hat. Da mussten andere prozentual deutlich mehr Federn lassen. Und aus den reinen Verkaufszahlen lassen sich maximal Rückschlüsse auf den Umsatz ziehen, nicht aber auf das, was wirklich entscheidend ist - den Gewinn ;-)
> 
> Um bei Deinem Fußball-Beispiel zu bleiben: Letztlich bellst Du hier den falschen Baum an. Ich bin der Trainer, nicht der Manager/Präsident ;-)
> ...



Lieber Georg,

auch wenn es manchmal ein wenig anders klingt: Ich freue mich über jede Angelpublikation, die es noch auf dem Markt gibt. Ich freu mich sogar über all die seltsamen Kampagnen des DAFV, so wirkungslos sie auch verpuffen. Ehrlich. Und deshalb hoffe ich, dass es euch noch lange gibt.

Allerdings muss ich nochmal ein letztes Mal intervenieren: Wenn Du mir erzählen willst, R&R würde über 5000 Hefte in Angelläden verkaufen, dann erzähle ich dir, ich hätte drei olympische Goldmedaillen im Kunstturnen gewonnen. Und Du hast mich noch nicht am Barren gesehen, das willst Du auch nicht, ganz ehrlich... 

Wenn eins sicher ist, dann das: Angler kaufen in Angelläden alles, aber nur keine Angelmagazine. Viele Händler haben deshalb auch gar keine mehr im Programm, weil sie keine Lust haben, 100 Prozent an Remittenden zurückzuschicken. Also selbst mit einer Stelle weniger hinten vor dem Komma ist eine 5 vorne sicherlich noch optimistisch gerechnet.

Aber nun auch genug von mir, versprochen!

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------

